# Options Trading



## StorminNorm (31 May 2005)

Hi,

I was recently reading Rich Daddy Poor Daddy...one of his books and read that options are like buying insurance. He said when we buy property, drive a car we all buy insurance to cover any losses...how come no one really advertise that there is ways of securing our share investment debts. 

I dont know much about options, not sure what they are actually but as I was just glancing at some books but I have long way to go in my understanding of investing and the variety of shares and choices we have. 

Can someone explain to me how to trade in options or recommend any books that relatively easy to understand in option trading...all I have heard that is risky stuff but all things have risk.

Thanks
Norm


----------



## tech/a (31 May 2005)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1366


----------



## RichKid (31 May 2005)

tech/a said:
			
		

> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1366




Hi Norman,
Tech's link is to a thread in the Derivatives forum here on ASF: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=8 have a look there for lots of info on Options and books etc, please use the search tool at the top of each page to look for topics before posting a new thread as there may be answers to your question already. Hope you find lots of goodies to learn from!


----------

